# Walter's New Workshop



## Starlight Tools (Apr 19, 2015)

I was at a client's place up in Rossland not long ago and noticed a Grumman Olsen Step van, Ex Snap-On truck, assembled by Lynch Display Vans, complete with Power tailgate that had been sitting there for a long time. As I was getting ready to leave, my client asked me if I knew anybody that was looking for something like it. Well to make a long story short, I am now the proud owner of a 1990 Chevrolet P60 Grumman Olsen Step Van with a 20 Foot box which I plan to convert to a mobile tool repair / machine shop.

But to keep this in context, I had an interesting find when I started to check out the van further.

Back in 2008, the original owner of the van, bought what appears to be a Navistar International 3800 School bus from the local school board that had a rusted out body, but powered by a DTA466C with only 150,000 KM. this bus was supposedly used for mostly school excursions, so was mostly highway driven

He had the Grumman Box lifted off the Chevy frame and placed on the Navistar bus frame, so even though the registration for the van says Chevy, I am not sure just how much Chevy is there besides the steering wheel.

The Van currently has 195,355 Km on it and the Safety inspection which was done in July of 2014 was clocked in at 195,229. And most of those extra clicks were me driving the van home.

I have contact with the original Snap-On dealer / owner and hope to get more concrete info on just what it is that I actually have.

So I have been researching not only Snap-On Tool trucks, but Navistar 3800 buses as well.

Pic's will come once I get the broken camera replaced.

Walter


----------



## brino (Apr 19, 2015)

But Walter, now you need to buy a truckload of new tools!

Congratulations. It sounds like a great find......can't wait for some pics.
-brino


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 30, 2015)

Very cool!

That idea has crossed my mind more than once, especially when seeing the surplus Army mobile shop trucks.


----------



## Starlight Tools (May 10, 2015)

OK so got the camera fixed, here are pictures of the "Magic Bus"

Came full of dirt, but not the load of lumber.

Also here is Charlie, my swamper.

Walter


----------

